
The Coronavirus Epicenter Is Past Peak; It’s Time to End the Shutdowns - mrfusion
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2020/05/10/the-coronavirus-epicenter-is-past-peak-its-time-to-end-the-lockdowns/#30f402f6551c
======
downerending
Despite dramatic differences in how things are portrayed, it seems like the
actual advice for day-to-day living is starting to converge on a consensus.
Which sounds pretty reasonable to me.

